
Prototype of NASA Bruie (destination Europa) field-tested under Antarctic ice - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/05/science/europa-rover-antarctica.html
======
bookofjoe
Bruie: Buoyant Rover for Under-Ice Exploration

